# Kühlung / Kühlungsborn und Biken



## TouringRalf (9. Juli 2007)

Hallo Nordlichter,

da ich bald in der Nähe v. Kühlungsborn im Urlaub bin, wollte ich fragen, ob Ihr mir was schönes zum Biken in der Umgebung empfehlen könnt? So in Richtung Tour, darf aber auch technisch etwas anspruchsvoller sein.

Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps Vorab !

Viele Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (9. Juli 2007)

Hallo TouringRalf,

bin auch vor geraumer Zeit dort gewesen und habe es dort sehr nett empfunden.
Die Höhenmeter sind zwar sehr spärlich aber es ist trotzdem sehr schön dort. Um die mangelnden Höhenmeter auszugleichen kann man dann ja ein wenig länger fahren.
Der Ostseeradwanderweg ist natürlich in beide Richtungen an der Küste entlang sehr reizvoll, da man stetig einen Blick auf die Ostsee hat. 
Also eine Tour nach Rerik ist zu empfehlen.
Und auf der anderen Seite kannst Du superschön über Gral Müritz an der Küste 
entlang bis nach Darß und Zingst fahren. Wirklich sehr schön dort aber auch ein langer Ritt. Das werden sicher über 150 km. Aber man kann ja auch die Bahn zurück nehmen.

Technisch anspruchsvoll ist dort insgesamt wenig:
Die Kühlung ist sehr nett. Die kannst Du kreuz und quer durchfahren und bekommst dort auf den Waldwegen sicher auch ein paar Höhenmeter....
Und verfahren kannst Du Dich auch auf gar keinen Fall, da dieser Höhenzug sehr klein ist.
Empfehlen kann ich Dir auf jeden Fall einen Ausflug in das Quellental. Das liegt süd-westlich von Bad Doberan. Schau am Besten nach dem dortigen Quellentempel. Das Quellental läuft an einem Wasserzug entlang, enthält kleine Brücken, schnelle Kurven und ein paar nette Rampen!!!!
Insgesamt auch ein Bereich, in dem man sich eine längere Zeit aufhalten sollte....
Da der Bereich sehr sehr klein ist kann man sich dort auch nicht verfahren.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/17877

So, mehr Infos habe ich nicht.... 
Viel Spaß in Mc Pomm....

Gruß  Oldenbürger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TouringRalf (10. Juli 2007)

Hi Oldenbürger,

vielen Dank für die Infos ! Das hört sich ja ganz gut an, ist natürlich kein Mittelgebirge oder so etwas. Vor allen Dingen das Quellental sieht nett aus.

Was ich vergessen hatte zu schreiben ist, dass ich mit der Family unterwegs bin und von daher eh nicht riesen Touren, sondern max. 3 h/ Tag fahren werde. Un abgesehen davon ist meine Form im Moment auch nicht die Beste.

Der Abstecher zum Darß fällt daher flach. Aber den habe ich schon vor 6 Jahren im Urlaub erkundet, ist auch eine schöne Gegend.

Viele Grüße
Ralf


----------

